# infrarrojo por puerto paralelo



## niten (Abr 4, 2007)

hola 
kisiera saber si alguien sabe como puedo meter la señal de un foto transistor a mi puerto paralelo?
seria conectarlo a una entrada con un 1 a otra entrada y k cuando le llege luz pase ese 1 a mi segunda entrada, pero como hago k mi programa lea esos pulsos y me los muestre en pantalla con  todo e intervalos de tiempo ?

uso visual basic ya que se me hace mas facil

gracias por su atensión.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 4, 2007)

El monatje deberia estar compuesto por un led emisor y un foto transistor. Debes alimentar ambos, pero toma en cuenta, que el cambio, solo se preoduce en el foto transistor, es decir, que cuando recibe la señal luminosa, deja pasar de Colector a Emisor, teniendo este, la sensibilidad en la base. Lo que puedes hacer, es agregar al colector del foto transistor una resistencia de 10K, para obtener diferenciadamente un 1 o un 0. Demas esta decirte, que este debe estar conectada a una entrada para que puedas leer. Un claro ejemplo seria, conectar el emisor a pin D0 y a masa por el ping GND (del 18 al 25). El fototransistor, conectado a GND y la R de 10K conectada a cualquier pin del puerto de estado. Este ultimo es el que deberas leer. Al estar la logica invertida, tu 1 sera cuando circule 0V por esa entrada. Perfectamente puedes invertirlo por software.

Saludos


----------



## niten (Abr 7, 2007)

gracias por tu ayuda
   
saludos


----------

